
Musings on a Consensus System for the Web - dbetteridge
https://danielbetteridge.com/musings-on-consensus/
======
dbetteridge
I'd like to go back to an internet before scammers and SEO businesses hogged
my search results.

Ideally with the added benefit of reducing inaccurate news spreading to
vulnerable people.

Can that genie be put back in the bottle?

